# Refining raw gold



## Anonymous (Sep 10, 2009)

Greetings to all gold refining enthusiasts! I'm a newbie to this site, as well as to refining gold. I'm looking for information on refining natural, raw, placer gold. This gold is sometimes attached to silver, but otherwise is pretty pure in it's natural state. My goal is to purify it to .999 fine, and pour ingots and/or make coins. Any direction on the best resources, or direct info. would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 4metals (Sep 10, 2009)

Your best bet would be to inquart the placer gold given your thought it may contain high silver. Silver over 7.5% causes dissolving issues so for lack of assays inquarting is pretty foolproof. 

Search the forum for refining inquarted gold and you'll find all you will need to know.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a video on inquarting on my website.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 12, 2009)

unless its flour gold, placer gold is normally worth more than the gold content. May be slow now with the economy and less people possibly buying jewerly. I would not process anything that would be considered a picker or larger for the gold content. I even see people selling large flakes as nuggets on ebay, seem shady to me but they get away with it

Jim


----------



## Richard36 (Feb 3, 2010)

There is a thread under Prospecting that covers this subject fairly well.


----------

